# Scent Logix



## Andy Larrimore

I attended a seminar given by the founder of Scent Logix tonight. I was highly impressed with the information and even more impressed once I saw the information put into action. It was very informative. Has anyone else heard of ,or used this product in detection work?


----------



## mike suttle

I know David very well. He is an interesting guy. I have used his product and talked to other trainers who have use it and everyone agrees that it is the best psuedo on the market.
I have spent hours talking to David about it and I can tell you he is really passionate about doing things right.


----------



## Phil Dodson

I have spoken to a few trainers as well and all speak highly of the product!!


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis

Andy Larrimore said:


> I attended a seminar given by the founder of Scent Logix tonight. I was highly impressed with the information and even more impressed once I saw the information put into action. It was very informative. Has anyone else heard of ,or used this product in detection work?



Andy, it is by far the best stuff on the market.
I'v used other products, and scentlogix is above and beyond the best stuff you can buy without it being real.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> I'v used other products, and scentlogix is above and beyond the best stuff you can buy without it being real.


Frosty????.........:mrgreen:

I met David at a seminar in Orlando last year. Like Mike said, he is very passionate. He was easy to talk to and I wish I had more time then. So far I've heard only good things about his products.


----------



## Andy Larrimore

Has anyone testified in court using his products as their training aids? What was the outcome?


----------



## steven sheridan

I highly agree with everyone's comments so far. It is a really good product. To answer a question about using the product and testifying, a buddy of mine uses it all year round. He has a dual purpose mali for dope and patrol and a bomb dog. He uses Scentlogix for both dope and explosives. He certifies every year through the association on real aids no problem. When it was brought up in court, the judge said, "you certify on real dope every year? Thats good enough for me. Defense, any other questions?" It was as quick as that.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I too have heard only good stuff about it and David.


----------



## Harry Keely

Yup Scent Logix is some jam up stuff, also nice Rotti's as well.


----------



## Andy Larrimore

THanks, Like I said I was very impressed with Dave and the products.


----------



## Guest

I dislike the shelf life and storage as compared to others.


----------



## Andy Larrimore

What is the life of the others?


----------



## David Frost

Howard Knauf said:


> Frosty????.........:mrgreen:
> 
> .


Howard, I'm not ignoring the thread, I'm just not going to participate in the discussion. I've pretty much said all I'm going to say about pseudo.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Knauf

I was just funnin' ya, David. Have a beer and pet that little Heinz 57 and calm down.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Careful Howard you're busting on a MOD! 
That scent stinks....LOL


----------



## Dan Reiter

I have known David since he was with X-Scent both he and his products are first class. I prefer to start green dogs with over real. They learn real accurate and multiple elements of odor. Example train on RDX dog will hit on any form of RDX. On real odors only a given element may be the most abundant and that is what dog learns. Dogs trained on his product will hit on large and small finds. I say this as a person who has ATF licence and more fresh & real explosives than most., So I have the choice. This is based on 5 years of testing and working with mutiple trainers who have same results. 

The dogs behavior is the best reference this product has going for it. It simplifies training with accuracy.


----------



## steven sheridan

Dan Reiter said:


> I have known David since he was with X-Scent both he and his products are first class. I prefer to start green dogs with over real. They learn real accurate and multiple elements of odor. Example train on RDX dog will hit on any form of RDX. On real odors only a given element may be the most abundant and that is what dog learns. Dogs trained on his product will hit on large and small finds. I say this as a person who has ATF licence and more fresh & real explosives than most., So I have the choice. This is based on 5 years of testing and working with mutiple trainers who have same results.
> 
> The dogs behavior is the best reference this product has going for it. It simplifies training with accuracy.


Very Well Put Dan, I couldn't have said better.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

I stopped by Ray Allen yesterday to pick up a Schlagle stick/whip combo
and got the latest catalog. I was glancing through it and noticed the 
Scent Logix Kits. Are you fukin kidding me. $1500 to almost $4K for various kits of pseudo odors? The real stuff is probably cheaper, especially if you use confiscated material.


----------



## David Adebimpe

Thomas Barriano said:


> I stopped by Ray Allen yesterday to pick up a Schlagle stick/whip combo
> and got the latest catalog. I was glancing through it and noticed the
> Scent Logix Kits. Are you fukin kidding me. $1500 to almost $4K for various kits of pseudo odors? The real stuff is probably cheaper, especially if you use confiscated material.


This information is incorrect. The price of each complete training kit for each odor ranges from $230 to $280, no more. The full peroxide kits are $1500 each, and these are the most expensive of the kits. You can actually purchase individual imprint aids for all the odors, except for the peroxide odors, for $130. You have to remember that the aids provide a years worth of odor, and the odor that each training aid provides is equivalent to about 600 - 800 lbs of any narcotic or explosive, including TATP and HMTD. The price therefore is cheaper than buying the real stuff because you need over 600 lbs of the real stuff to have an odor equal to 1 ScentLogic scent imprint aid.


----------



## David Adebimpe

Jody Butler said:


> I dislike the shelf life and storage as compared to others.


Could you please tell us what the shelf life is when compared to others? And please, which ones are these "others?"


----------



## David Adebimpe

David Frost said:


> Howard, I'm not ignoring the thread, I'm just not going to participate in the discussion. I've pretty much said all I'm going to say about pseudo.
> DFrost


David, we are all waiting on you to try out this product. You will be utterly surprised to see ALL your K9s alerting to it; guaranteed! This product is not for the human, but for the K9. So, allow your K9 to decide.;-)


----------



## Morgan R Scott

I trained my dog exclusively on the scentlogix odors, Meth & Heroin. Marijuana and Cocaine were imprinted using real odors. However I maintenance trained using the scent logix odors for those two as well. 

My dog certified on real with absolutely no problems whatsoever. I am really happy with the scentlogix odors. They are pricey but worth it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III

How can Scent Logix be a called a pseodo odor? When refined in the lab, it IS the odor!


----------

